# First baby born on my farm!!!  Happy birthday, Charlie!



## YakLady (Mar 1, 2010)

I went out to the lambing pen this morning to see that Gordita had blessed me with a beautiful baby girl.  I named her Charlie.  Mom and baby are doing great, and bonding quite nicely.  Gordita's udder is HUGE, and I'm already wondering if I can sneak some of her milk on a daily basis without cutting into Charlie's supply.


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 1, 2010)

Congratulations on your new little girl. I don't see why you couldn't do that. I would let her get all the colostrum she can get but after that, go for it.


----------



## Ariel301 (Mar 1, 2010)

Very cute! You should be able to milk a little, I would think. Wait a couple of weeks after the birth to be sure you're not getting colostrum still, because that stuff doesn't taste too good. 

What kind are they? I really like Charlie's markings, she matches a cat I used to have almost exactly!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 1, 2010)

Very cute!  

I wouldn't wait a few weeks though, I'd only wait about 2 days.  If you wait a few weeks, her production could drop to meet the needs of only 1 lamb.


----------



## mommy_2_parks (Mar 1, 2010)

Congrats! She is so cute! We just had our first calf yesterday!


----------



## YakLady (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks, all!  My sheep are Katahdin's.  This past October, I bought 3 Spring ewes from one farm, and 3 Spring rams from another.  The rams were all kind of a wheat color, and quite sickly.  The farm they came from was not a good place.  I spent alot of time getting them well and fattened up.  I chose one as a breeder, and processed the other two.  The 3 girls came from an awesome farm.  These people took really good care of their animals, and it showed.  The girls were fat, happy and alert (and two of them were pregnant, as we later found out).  The people on that farm breed them for specific markings, and they are very unusual (and pretty, I think).


----------



## BorderKelpie (Mar 1, 2010)

Charlie's gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## Royd Wood (Mar 3, 2010)

One pretty girl you got there Congrats - what breed are they ????


----------



## YakLady (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks!  They are Katahdin, which is a hair sheep.


----------

